# Looking for some feedback on a new album



## Demensa (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey, I know the music forums are dead and all, but I thought I might as well post this here anyway.

I just finished up an album called Recursion, which is a (loose) concept album with EDM, IDM, jazz, classical, ambient and post rock influences.
I'm not happy with the finished product, but regardless, I'd like to share it with you guys.  Most importantly, I would love feedback about what you like, what you hate, and anything else that comes to mind.
There's a ton of stuff that I know to improve on, but so much more that I'm probably blind to; hence why feedback from others is important.

The album is here

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX (Apr 24, 2015)

I'll check it out on my spare time.  :3


----------



## FoxTrotz (Apr 24, 2015)

Pretty cool album!
Sounds really good. ^^
Sounds better then the stuff I make! lol 
Great job though. What software do you use?
I'm an Ableton Live user. 
I try making EDM mostly. 
At the moment, mostly just  basic dance and deep house tracks. :3


----------



## Namba (Apr 24, 2015)

Dude. DUDE!!! Where the hell have you been? Where the hell have I been??


----------



## Demensa (Apr 28, 2015)

FoxTrotz said:


> Pretty cool album!
> Sounds really good. ^^
> Sounds better then the stuff I make! lol
> Great job though. What software do you use?
> ...



Thanks for listening!  I use FL studio (thus playing into the stereotype of young, mediocre 'producers')



Namba said:


> Dude. DUDE!!! Where the hell have you been?


Schoolwork is time consuming! Plus, I've had a general lack of interest in the forums lately... It comes and goes.



Namba said:


> Where the hell have I been??


That I'd like to know!


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Apr 30, 2015)

You trippy wolf
alter the instruments more and add more space-alike (or any you like) pad sounds, and damn, it's gonna be gorgeous
still it IS quite gorgeous already) And psychedelic as hell. I stared at the ceiling the whole time and saw strange stuff. 9,999(9)/10!


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Apr 30, 2015)

I'll even download it and load to my mp3 player to listen while hanging around, yeah


----------

